# VbScript datei kopieren



## bitch commander (14. März 2003)

Hallo, bin ein VbScript Newbie brauch aber unbedingt folgendes Script:
und zwar will ich dass eine datei von einer urL (zb. http://www.download.com/programm.exe) auf die Festplatte kopiert wird. brauch nur die grundstruktur mit den benötigten objekten die dafür benötigt werden. den rest würd ich mir dann selber zusammenbasteln.

bin für jede antwort dankbar


----------



## Christian Fein (14. März 2003)

a) Ist deine Seite in deinem Profil eine Warez seite, das mögen wir hier nicht. Drum habe ich sie da rausgelöscht

b) Hilfe für VBScripts die irgendwelche Programme auf die Festplatte kopieren 
gibts hier nicht. Gibt schon genügend Spinner die mit Dialer geld verdienen wollen.


----------

